# First Favorite pokemon



## Mewkachu

What was your very first favorite pokemon?  The ones from R/B/Y.

Mine was Charmander.  I was drawn to it from the first ep it was in.  It was so cute and I chose it in red despite the fact I knew it would be the hardest to train.

So, what are yours?


----------



## Commahappy

My first favorite Pokemon was Scyther. I just thought it was pure win.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Rhydon. No reason, really; I just looked at it and decided that it was made of win.

I still love it, too.


----------



## spaekle

My very first was either Pikachu or Venusaur; probably a little bit of both. Then my favorite was Sneasel for a long time. Then I discovered the awesomeness of the Poison type and Vileplume was my favorite. Then the fourth gen came out and Toxicroak with it. :]


----------



## Flora

Lapras.  It's just adorable. :D


----------



## Shadow Lucario

My first favorite pokemon was Mew, but then I saw Lucario in a dream before he was revealed, so now I'm obsessed with Lucario.


----------



## Dragon_night

Mine was Dragonite. Followed by Sandslash :D


----------



## Coloursfall

Persian. because it was a feckin' cat.  I was most upset when I found you could get it in Red. D:


----------



## Spoon

Actually, I was quite fond of most Kanto Pokémon and lacked an absolute favorite until I was interduced to Houndoom, which has remained my favorite ever since <3


----------



## Commahappy

I almost forgot Alakazam! He and Scyther tie for first place :\


----------



## Exdeath

^Same with me, except replace Alakazam with Kadabra. I still think they're made of win, and I still use them whenever I can.


----------



## S. E.

Bayleef. It was in my card game, and is one of the Pokemon deepest engraved in my memory. I was a freaking 4 year old. I still have the box. "Complete with new Pokemon from Pokemon: Gold and Silver versions!" or something. Yay.

Then Charizard, because I generally associated it with Pokemon itself, even more than Pikachu, and I still do.

I still like Bayleef because, well, I'm a nostalgia freak when it comes to Pokemon. Charizard for the same reasons. And both have awesome designs.


----------



## Yarnchu

Charizard. I've explained the story somewhere...but I'm not going to repost it.


----------



## Pikachu

Pikachu, DUH!!!
Pikachu is the awesomest Pokemon in the world.


----------



## Featherfur

First Charmander, then Charizard, then Eevee, now Umbreon. =3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

It was either Pikachu (first I learned of), Eevee (first plushie), or Bulbasaur (my choice of starter on Blue).


----------



## DeadAccount

Charizard and Jolteon.

They're still my favourites today.


----------



## ultraviolet

Lapras, Articuno and Rapidash. Before I got the games I got this pokedex book with all the pictures and pokedex entries. [:


----------



## Jolty

Growlithe

I remember those days so well ;^;


----------



## Noctowl

Probably pikachu, since my only experience with pokemon back then was the anime.


----------



## Adriane

Vileplume, Jumpluff, Venomoth, or Dewgong.


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Pidgeotto was my first favorite. My first game was Yellow which, strangely, I had before even having a game boy. It was my brother's actually. We just played it on our friend's gameboy. But anyway, I didn't really like Pidgeotte as much, since I thought it looked like an old bired, whereas Pidgeotto looked young and cool.


----------



## J.T.

Porygon. I just-- decided I liked it.

In the second generation I liked Lugia, I didn't have any favorites in the third, and then the fourth showed the awesomeness of Gallade (which is still my favorite).


----------



## Shadowstar

Palkia for the win! It's awsome like that.


----------



## Dark Butterfly

My first favroite was Wortortle, He looked so cool to me and when the Wortortle episode came on I was like "yay! Wortortles  are in the anime!" they are still my favrote.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Hmm, don't think I ever really thought about it. But I'm pretty sure it was Typhlosion, as it still is. <3


----------



## Reventhas

Blastoise. It's hard for my favorite to not be my first pokemon... especially when that was the only one I used for the first 2 times I played the series. After that... Ninetails, or maybe Luxray.


----------



## Commahappy

Ninetails is pretty awesome...definitely in my top ten :\


----------



## Kali the Flygon

My absolute first favorite was.....



After a little while, I considered Butterfree to be my favorite, and then Scyther took over for the longest time. Nowadays, it's Flygon ;)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I liked Charmander and Charizard best and ignored Charmeleon, now I like Charmeleon better than both of them. I also used to love Vaporeon but now it's my least favourite Eeveelution.


----------



## Peegeray

ponyta
i dunno why, i just thought it was cute
plus i got a ponyta card in my first pokemon tcg booster pack


----------



## hopeandjoy

Pikachu, because of my then worse Satoshi obsession.


----------



## shadow_lugia

First was Spearow. Because that was my first card, first Pokemon known.

Then I watched Pokemon: The First Movie, and fell in love with Mewtwo. Literally.

And then I went to Charizard. Who doesn't like that?

Then I found out about Moltres. And loved it. To death.

And I switched to Lugia as numero uno after that, but I still got a thing for Rapidash.  Yeah~

Oh, and I've loved Scyther ever since I read The Quest for the Legends.


----------



## alfanzo

What I was like 7 when I heard about I first saw Pokemon on TV? Ah, I think it was the first episode I remember was the Grandfather Canyon one...
So in short, before I start typing my autobiography, my first favorite Pokemon was a tie between Vulpix and Eevee (I think I liked foxes or something). However, now and always, my absolute favorite will be Vulpix.... ah, those were some good times...


----------



## Murkrow

Flareon iirc.

I could be wrong, that was _years_ ago.


----------



## Twilight Dragon

My first Pokemon game was Ruby, lol, so I didn't get to play RBY until much much later. Thus my first favourite pokemon was a Hoenn pkmn *blush*

But, my favourite Kanto pkmn is probably Dragonite. Ubers ftw XD


----------



## Lucariking

the first pokemon game i played was silver so it was typhlosion ^^


----------



## Stormecho

Charizard. <3 And then Umbreon, Houndoom, Mewtwo, Rapidash and a whole lot more. But Charizard was always my first. ^^


----------



## Maron

Dugtrio, when I was playing Blue it was the strongest in my team :3


----------



## Jetx

It was either Wartortle (is that how it's spelt?), Blastoise or Butterfree.


----------



## Shadowstar

Palkia, Dialga, Darkrai, Umbreon, and Arceus are tied for first place...


----------



## Aobaru

Bulbasaur. Definitely Bulbasaur. :0


----------



## Twilight

Raichu was My favourite Pokemon when I was 5 and didn't have a game . When I got my first game, Silver when I was 7-10 My favourite was Chicorita.


----------



## Dannichu

I've always loved Pikachu. Ever since I ran into one for the first time in Viridian Forest on Pokemon Blue and it was all fat with stunted arms and a Raichuish tail <3


----------



## FLICKxxOFF

_... Vulpix... I thought Brocks' firey dog was the bestest thing EVER_


----------



## Old Catch

Oddish. :D And it's still absolutely wonderful to me and still a favorite. Then, when I got to see one in Blue, Ditto, which is also still a favorite.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Vulpix, actually. I loved it~ And then Growlithe became another one of my favourites as well. They're still favourites, of course. <3


----------



## Invader Palkia

Hmm... I can't remember, but I think it was Articuno. Or Arbok, or Pidgeotto
And Vaporeon, I remember wanting one sooooo bad x3
AND ONIX! I think Onix was my absolute first favorite, which is funny, because Steelix was my little sisters first favorite x3


----------



## PichuK

First favourites for each gen.

rby: Porygon, Ditto, Dragonair, Articuno and Pikachu
gsc: Pichu, Smeargle, Lugia
rse: Altaria, Flygon, Blaziken, Gardevoir
dp: Staraptor


----------



## firepoke4ever

I didn't have a favorite until Gold, when I liked Typhlosion. After I got Sapphire, I liked Camerupt and Manectric. I kind of like Torterra.


----------



## Mercury

Pikachu because it was the first ever Pokémon I got (Pokémon Yellow was my first game), and I thought it was really cute. I only ever trained it and the Squirtle you get in Vermilion City. The little anime I saw probably helped that too.


----------



## Proto_Fan

HITMONLEEEE. <3

Then probably Wortortle. It has an swesomely floofy tail. :3


----------



## Fredie

Not sure, but I think that my favourite Pokémon is probably  Eevee, I just love the way that it can become so many different Pokémon!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Pikachu. Because it was the main character in the anime, and that's the only Pokemon-related thing I know back then. Charmander was next.


----------



## Renteura

Either Scyther or Lapras. 

GSE it was Sneasel.


----------



## Darksong

Shadow Lucario said:


> My first favorite pokemon was Mew, but then I saw Lucario in a dream before he was revealed, so now I'm obsessed with Lucario.


Seriously? Did it look right? If it looked okay, you probably have ESP (extrasensory perception).

I didn't find interest in Pokemon a lot until R/S, so mine was Kyogre. But out of the first 151, I thought Kangaskhan was nice.


----------



## o_O

Jigglypuff. It's cute, pink, and round. *Squeals*


----------



## ZimD

Psyduck. I'm embarrassed. D=


----------



## The Alpha Banana

It was Kangaskan (even though I don't know if I'm spelling it right ;D). Or, more accurately, Kangaskan's baby.


----------



## Nivinso

My first favorite Pokemon was Charmander. I always loved fire and dragons.


----------



## Abufi

pikachu!  i thought it was adorable from the moment i first saw it v_v  it's still my favorite to this day, but alongside a few others.  i don't really like how 3rdgeneration and up they kinda made it skinnier, it was cuter when it had no head or neck and its face was just on the top of its fat round little body

god how come the japanese can make stuff adorable just by making them _fat_


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Rattata.

When I saw Sneasel on my game it became my favorite, and it still is today.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Jolteon. An electric dog is pretty flippin' sweet. Obviously, now it's Espeon.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

I can't remember if it was my first favorite, but when I was younger I loved Ninetales. I still do, just not as much.


----------



## Evolutionary

Charmander. I always liked it but it's been moved down in the ranks since I got older. Nowdays I prefer Ninetales but it is somewhere in my Top Twenty favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Kyogre, and it's still in my permenate top three, right above Mudkip and Charmander.


----------



## kimimaru

From R/B/Y, I always liked Dragonair.But of course, up to this generation, my favorite is Lucario.Period.:D


----------



## Flora

I always thought Lapras was awesome.


----------



## Alexi

Squirtle, it was the first pokemon I saw and I thought it was the cutest!! And then Pidgey. Then...Chansey. XD Ah, the days of Red. So long ago, so long...


----------



## Cabon

I think it was Articuno. I used to love its glittery wings on Pokemon Stadium. xD I liked Ninetales, too. And Dragonair.

When I got my Gold version, I fell in love with Totodile, though. D: just... too cute.


----------



## GorMcCobb

My first fave was Bulbasaur. I named it Bob.


----------



## Evolutionary

Wait a second, Ditto was my first favorite Pokemon. Mistook this for Favorite Pokemon right now or whatever. I think.


----------



## nothing to see here

Victreebel.  Even way back before Red/Blue were out in English and the names hadn't been finalized yet (when Gyarados was called "Skulkraken," Haunter was "Spectre," and the Machop line were named after different forms of martial arts, like "Kung Foo" instead of Machoke), Victreebel was always my favorite for some reason.  Which is why I got the Red version when they finally came out; I had seen screenshots of Oddishes in the Japanese Blue version and assumed that since Oddish/Bellsprout are version-exclusives, that meant Bellsprout would be in Red.  Of course, I also didn't know that Japanese Blue version was different from the American Blue version at that point...

Victreebel also happens to be my current favorite.


----------



## Kurai

I think my first favorite was Zigzagoon.(Now my favorite is Vulpix.)


----------



## xkze

Bulbasaur.

I've grown up now and moved on to Ivysaur.


----------



## see ya

I think it was Mew. I was obsessed with the thing for a long time. I still like it, but not as much.


----------



## Bombsii

probably caterpie or wartortle.

Then I fell in love with Totodile and Cyndaquil.


----------



## H20firefly

my _first_ favourite pokemon was a tie between torchic and his evos

but if it's from gen I then it is and always will be Scyther, i deliberatley left out was because I didn't have a favourite from gen I until recently (about 4 months ago after reading "The Quest for the Legends" and it's spin-off stories


----------



## LadyJirachu

I think my first real favorite might of been Charmander.

I was kind of obsessed with them when I was 12. They were just so cute to me xD


----------



## haneko

Milotic.

I can't remember why, or how I found out about it - it might have been my friend who played Ruby.


----------

